# Please tell me this isn't as bad as it looks...



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

2001 Yamaha 70TLRA 

It's a low hours motor, but it's also 16 years old and it's relatively new to me. This is the second time I've noticed oil like this after running the boat, but this is much much more than last time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like your seals under your water pump that seal the shaft need to be replaced. I have two of those motors. Buy a water pump kit and the bottom aluminum housing and O ring that seals the gear oil under the water pump.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

^this...and change the lower unit oil.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Its not as bad as it looks.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Is this Critical issue that I should fix before running the boat again?

If oil is getting out, is salt water getting in? Any special consideration or precautions for that?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you run your boat the gear case oil is heating up creating pressure causing the oil to get pushed out. When you come to your fishing spot and shut down the oil cools and creates a vacuum.

Not life threatening...but you could run it for a few weeks and then polish it up and sell it.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Is this Critical issue that I should fix before running the boat again?
> 
> If oil is getting out, is salt water getting in? Any special consideration or precautions for that?


 I know what Mac would do- run the living daylights outa it. Me, I would do what you are going to do.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

drain a little lube.
if the lube is getting grey in color then you have water getting in there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is no reason at all to sell your motor if it is just the seal under the water pump, I don't know why anyone would recomend selling a motor when it is probably just an O ring that needs replacing. As stated earlier, I have this EXACT motor on my boat and have replaced the said o-ring and water pump housing/kit.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Get the above kits and go ahead and change the lube.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is no reason at all to sell your motor if it is just the seal under the water pump, I don't know why anyone would recomend selling a motor when it is probably just an O ring that needs replacing. As stated earlier, I have this EXACT motor on my boat and have replaced the said o-ring and water pump housing/kit.


If you re-read my post you will see that I made the comment about selling it if he doesn't fix it because the intruding water will kill the lower unit and to pawn the problem off to someone else before it seizes.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Duck - while in general I am a fan of your posts, I have to disagree with the concept of "pawning this off". Polishing up a turd and selling it to someone else without telling them about a known problem is kind of...well... fuckedup! That's better left for the CL crowd; it doesn't seem like you to do something like that (although I get it, how much can we actually know about each other from a few relatively anonymous posts on the internet)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hes a wancker.......


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> Duck - while in general I am a fan of your posts, I have to disagree with the concept of "pawning this off". Polishing up a turd and selling it to someone else without telling them about a known problem is kind of...well... fuckedup! That's better left for the CL crowd; it doesn't seem like you to do something like that (although I get it, how much can we actually know about each other from a few relatively anonymous posts on the internet)


IT was total sarcasm...He needs to fix the issue properly before the issue becomes real expensive.

BTW: Where else would he pawn a ragged out turd other than CL?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

While you are in there change the shift rod seals also ;-)


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Project completed yesterday! Really easy. Replaced two drive shaft oil seals, lower water pump housing, installed full water pump kit. Everything went great, but I couldn't find specs for the four water pump bolts. I took them up to 10 Nm. Sure hope that's ok.

Ran the boat today and everything went well. I'll keep an eye on the lower unit for any leaks.

Thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Project completed yesterday! Really easy. Replaced two drive shaft oil seals, lower water pump housing, installed full water pump kit. Everything went great, but I couldn't find specs for the four water pump bolts. I took them up to 10 Nm. Sure hope that's ok.
> 
> Ran the boat today and everything went well. I'll keep an eye on the lower unit for any leaks.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your help!


You still want to sell it? I'll take heavy, no torque having, oil leaking junk motor off your hands...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You still want to sell it? I'll take heavy, no torque having, oil leaking junk motor off your hands...


no way amigo! I'm gonna keep running this thing as long as I possibly can. It's great motor. 

Heavy?? hahahaha


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

On another note, how do I take off that unsightly "scale" on the sides? (seen in the second and third photos, above)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> On another note, how to I take off that unsightly "scale" on the sides? (seen in the second and third photos, above)


I will let you know when I do mine. Probably going to try CLR or Bar Keeper's Friend cleaners.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't cuss anymore, but sure want to today.










I'll open it back up this week and see what I can see. I'll take the advice of @noeettica and replace the shift rod seal while I'm in there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

not2shabby said:


> On another note, how do I take off that unsightly "scale" on the sides? (seen in the second and third photos, above)


That scale looks like it might be water that is getting trapped beneath the clear coat that is coming off.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Back to the oil issue, I read a similar thread on TheHullTruth and it was mentioned that it is not uncommon for unburned oil in the exhaust to accumulate on/around the lower unit. I know 2 stroke exhaust is oily, but didn't expect this. Everything is running great and the lower unit oil is clear and maintaining it's level.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, and it has been on here before as well.
I am by no means an expert but doesn't it usually leak out the exhaust (ie: prop hub). Maybe there is a hole in your exhaust pipe and that is why it is coming out there. Not sure, just a guess as I am not certain where your exhaust port is on that motor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Yes, and it has been on here before as well.
> I am by no means an expert but doesn't it usually leak out the exhaust (ie: prop hub). Maybe there is a hole in your exhaust pipe and that is why it is coming out there. Not sure, just a guess as I am not certain where your exhaust port is on that motor.


The exhaust port is below the cowling on the midsection under the lower cowling. Mine never has oil coming out where he is seeing it and even if it were unburned oil it would not be that color. Yamaha oil is dark blue and these motors have a precision blend oiling system unless his has been deleted and he premixes. It looks like gear lube to me.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like gear oil, but doesn't smell like gear oil. It's curious, to say the least. I don't premix and am very happy with the oil system on this Yamaha. I wonder if the combustion cycle changes the color of the oil or simply burns off the bluing. Not hard to imagine that it could.

I'll just keep an eye on the lower unit oil level and color. As long as we're running well, I'm not going to stress about it too much. Bigger fish (electrical issues) to fry.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The exhaust port is below the cowling on the midsection under the lower cowling. Mine never has oil coming out where he is seeing it and even if it were unburned oil it would not be that color. Yamaha oil is dark blue and these motors have a precision blend oiling system unless his has been deleted and he premixes. It looks like gear lube to me.


The 70 is not a through hub exhaust?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> The 70 is not a through hub exhaust?


It is, but of course there is a gasket between the exhaust from the midsection and the lower unit. 

Being how high up that is coming from, I am betting it is not a gear case leak. But I have been wrong before (many times)


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sublime said:


> It is, but of course there is a gasket between the exhaust from the midsection and the lower unit.
> 
> Being how high up that is coming from, I am betting it is not a gear case leak. But I have been wrong before (many times)


That's what I thought. And yes, normally that is the stuff draining out of the lower unit behind the prop. 

Wonder if everything is lined up correctly on the inside.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some exhaust comes out here and through the prop. 









DuckNut said:


> The 70 is not a through hub exhaust?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I get exhaust and water from those two openings. Is that normal? 

I agree with @Sublime that it's higher than I'd expected for gear oil. I'm seeing signs even higher than the photos I took earlier. Perhaps an exhaust leak somewhere? I need to go back and look at the schematics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I get exhaust and water from those two openings. Is that normal?
> 
> I agree with @Sublime that it's higher than I'd expected for gear oil. I'm seeing signs even higher than the photos I took earlier. Perhaps an exhaust leak somewhere? I need to go back and look at the schematics.


Yes, they all blow a little water mixed with exhaust. Both of my Yamaha 70s, Merc 90, Evinrude 15 and Merc 15 all do.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, they all blow a little water mixed with exhaust. Both of my Yamaha 70s, Merc 90, Evinrude 15 and Merc 15 all do.


Dude knows his smokers...


----------

